# Gandhi's Cookie Jar



## Helgi125 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, first post here but not my first go at aquariums 

I wanted to share a cheap and cool idea with you all for a nice 2,5 gallon tank for a single Betta. 

First some back story, just cause, i have a 29G Reef tank that's finishing its cycle, and a 5g, fluval freshwater tank that's been running for around 3 months, i'w had tanks all my life ranging from guppys to goldfish, and other smaller freshwater fish, however recently i moved to the States and set up my first freshwater aquarium (then the 29g one that i converted into a saltwater tank).

Having never seen or had a Betta i thought i must have one and put a veiltail male in with a group of sword tails and black molly's (my LFS said it would be fine), it however was not, and the sword tails bullied it to death in less than 3 days. 

Anyway i ended up buying the fluval for the molly's and got rid of the swordfish, to start my reef tank.

And now we are here, i was browsing reef forums when I saw a Pico reef tank for a single Coral made out of a 2.5g Walmart cookie jar. I thought to my self, this would be a perfect home for a Betta. 

So I went and got one, only 9bucks for the cookie jar and then the smallest air pumpfilter possible and smallest heater, comes to gather at around 35$total, i had some decor around from the old tank and it fitted perfectly. 

So now my Betta King, Gandhi has a new home, he looks healthy in it, he flares every time i bring a mirror to the glass, he eats every last bit i put in there and he does enjoy early mornings inside his hut. 

Some pics 









The Setup.


















I drilled holes in the top with a Diamond top to make sure he could access all the fresh air he wants. 









Here he is, Meet Gandhi. 

-Helgi


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice idea for a DIY tank! However, I personally think there's too much gravel (taking away his swimming space) and the plants are all plastic (which could tear his fins). How many gallons does this hold? I think I have seen these at my WM


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

My Betta Perseus lives in a large cookie jar too! He loves it! Cookie Jar Bettas unite!


----------



## Helgi125 (Sep 2, 2013)

Laki said:


> Nice idea for a DIY tank! However, I personally think there's too much gravel (taking away his swimming space) and the plants are all plastic (which could tear his fins). How many gallons does this hold? I think I have seen these at my WM


Its a 2-2.5g Jar, the reason for why the gravel is this high is cause the middle of the bottom comes up as with so many jars, its really less than an inch of gravel in the dead center. 

Also the plants are all super soft and fully rounded, however at first sight of any tearing or problem i will replace them with life ones (this was suppose to be low maintainance desk tank but is now becoming my favorite one)

He has a lot more swimming space than it looks like, the shape of the glass has a magnifying effect making it look like its packed to the brim with decor and plants, however its not so and he can easily swim between everything and around everything. 

-Helgi


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

I love this, Ive seen a few others like this on here. At that price, seriously makes me think about getting one.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Everything about what you said makes it sound like an excellent little tank  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

plastic plants are a larger issue for longfinned males than short finned males and females, as long as the edges are rounded, he's fine. Another low-maintenance alternative would be silk, it looks real, but you don't have all of the fuss of real.

Anyways, I love it, it's such a neat little set up!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

So cute!! I've seriously considered doing one of these, I love the rounded tanks.  One question, how did you do the holes in the lid? I'm assuming some sort of drill, but does it need a special bit or anything?

Adorable little tank!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Neat Idea. I think I would of went with sand as a substrate instead of gravel with a small peice of mopani wood and anubias tied to it. 

I used a vegtable crisper for over 2 years as a tank :-D They gave me a new fridge and veggies were way to much $$$ in Alaska..so yeah. Removed it and tunred them into a fish tank


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I have one of these and LOVE it. It is right up there as one of my favorite tanks in the house. It doesn't have a betta in it right now, it's a shrimp breeding and plant project right now and it does so absolutely well. The inside is more than big enough for a betta and you are correct the bottom does dip upwards in the middle making the substrate look deeper than it is. I have 5 cherry shrimp, 2 amano shrimp and pink ramshorn snails in mine. Along with about 10 species of plants, moss and cholla wood.

It grows plants very, very well.

First planted







month and a half later


----------



## Helgi125 (Sep 2, 2013)

Blue Fish said:


> So cute!! I've seriously considered doing one of these, I love the rounded tanks.  One question, how did you do the holes in the lid? I'm assuming some sort of drill, but does it need a special bit or anything?
> 
> Adorable little tank!


I am a DIY geek so i had some diamond tip drills at the house for drilling into glass, the key is to use the smallest one you have first and use LOADS of water for cooling or the glass will expand and brake. 

You can get pretty cheap glass drill bits at most local hardware stores for around 10 bucks and for a project like this were u don't plan on drilling a ton in the near future, the cheap ones will do just fine.


----------



## SurfinCrab (Aug 26, 2013)

*Great Tank!*

What filter did you use?


----------



## Helgi125 (Sep 2, 2013)

SurfinCrab said:


> What filter did you use?


I used this one (http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-Whisper-In-Tank-Filter-3-Gallon/dp/B000HHQ712) 

I did modify it a bit, added a sponge bottom to it so it would not suck up my fish seeing as i felt the suction from it was a little strong, and created a special mount for it to fit better inside the tank. 

The Air tube goes through the lid (so does the electric cord for the heater) and i have not had any evaporation since install day.


----------

